# ? about tieing Pompano rigs



## mehill10

1 Does it make a different about the lenght of line from your first loop to the lead and the length from the 2 loop to the main line 



2 what lenght do you try your loops 

thanks for the help


----------



## Tuna Man

This is what I found....

The Pompano Rig is tied on 25 lb. monofilament with gold plated wide gap #2 hooks. Each hook is highlighted with a red bead. The top of the rig has a #7 black swivel and the bottom has a #3 black snap for sinker attachment.


----------



## konz

When I tay my rigs, the whole thing is usually about 3 to 3.5 feet long. First hook is about 8 - 12 inches down........second is a bout 8 - 12 inches from the bottom. Leaving a little over a foot in between the loops. You can make them longer depending on water depth. I've actually made some that were 5' long just experimenting. As far as the loops.......mine are usually 2-3 inches long

This is what has worked for me. J-purdy is the master and would be able to give you more tips.


----------



## Sailor50

Thanks for the post mehill. Konz, will try your set up as I have been wanting to start tieing my own rigs using fluorocarbon. I need all the help I can get. Do you all think 10# fluoro isenough?


----------



## mehill10

what about using floats and beads on the rigs? i have them but i have not been using them


----------



## konz

Use the floats and/or beads in cloudy water.....less so in clear water. Again this is just my opinion.


----------



## bigpopper

On a scale of 1 to 10 how difficult is it tie you're own pomp rigs? What materials do yall suggest? Ive seen the ones at wal-mart, can you just buy one of those and copy it? Thanks for the info.


----------



## konz

I'd say a 2....seriously

You can find websites that tell you how to tie the knots. I use 1/0 mustad circle hooks because the eyes are bigger.


----------



## j_purdy

Dang Ray! I'm going to be asking you for advice soon. Now that we've had the first good cold front the bite should really be pickinbg up for the next month month and a half.

-Jason


----------



## Shiznik

I tie mine with 20# flouro and use #2 hooks. The eyes are pretty small though.


----------



## konz

> *j_purdy (9/25/2008)*Dang Ray! I'm going to be asking you for advice soon. Now that we've had the first good cold front the bite should really be pickinbg up for the next month month and a half.
> 
> -Jason


Jason! Man I learned from the best! Don't know why i was thinking your screen name was jspooney.......anyway fellas, this is the guy you want to talk to.......mad skills

oh and as far as leader......20lb is great......I've even used as small as 12 depending on water clarity.........but that's b/c i'm to cheap to buy fluro


----------



## Charlie2

I tie a 3 foot rig with everything spaced at 12 inches: A black swivel at the top then 12 inches down to a 12 inch dropper with bead and a 1/0 circle hook; then down 12 inches to the next dropper tied the same way. then 12 inches down to a black snap to affix the sinker. This is used with fake sandfleas and cut bait.



I also tie a 'Charlie Rig' which is highly classified and done so to protect the fish population.



I also do a ;ot of jig work with a long, light rod. Works for me.



Come on Fall and the Pompano. C2


----------



## Joshua's Jigs

O.K. guys, I'm going to give away about thirty years experience in 5 minutes. You do not need fluoro to catch Pompano. It is very true that they have great eyesight, But they are a jack after all, and they feed like one. We use 30 to 40 lb. clear Ande mono for all of our pompano rigs. Three 5lb. Pomps on one rig can be a tricky fight in a hard surf. In cloudy or "milky" water we will use a combo 3 bait rig of 1 live sand flea, 1 artificial flea, and 1 artificial shrimp tail in glow/chartruese, as well we will use floats in this water in either orange or yellow for attractiononly. In clear water we will use beads either 6 or 8 m.m. in a variety of colors.And I do mean a variety, everything from red to christmas green, includeing orange, tan, light blue, brown, avocado, you name it. The female flea has the ability to hide her eggs, camo them as needed, so what color does she pick, whatever color the shells are in the area, after all Pomps don't want to eat shells. Also we will downsize the hook in clear water as compared to"Milky" water. In clear water we will use a 2, 4, or even a #6 at times. Ever bring back an emptyflea shell, if so your hook isto big. Switch to a smaller hook if that happens.I won't keep running on. Hope everyone gets something from this.

James @ WWW.JOSHUASJIGS.COM


----------



## steelhead

I use 40lb test ande all the the time for my rigs. But, I use a 40lb test shock leader too w/my penn 525 mag on a 13 foot Breakaway rod for my long distance work. I also use teaser flies as part of my set-up. Seems like the teaser gets 70 percent of the pomps. I like to run and gun and travel light. If you know that pomps are around but you ain't getting bit, move to another location. I like mustad size 2 hooks and owner light wire mutu (size1)for my teaser flies. They are easy to tie and the pomps don't seem to care how cheesy they look. Nylon thread, pink crimped nylon, a simple flly-tying vise,whip finish or some over hand knots, 2 minutes,and you are all set.


----------



## Joshua's Jigs

> *steelhead (11/9/2008)*I use 40lb test ande all the the time for my rigs. But, I use a 40lb test shock leader too w/my penn 525 mag on a 13 foot Breakaway rod for my long distance work. I also use teaser flies as part of my set-up. Seems like the teaser gets 70 percent of the pomps. I like to run and gun and travel light. If you know that pomps are around but you ain't getting bit, move to another location. I like mustad size 2 hooks and owner light wire mutu (size1)for my teaser flies. They are easy to tie and the pomps don't seem to care how cheesy they look. Nylon thread, pink crimped nylon, a simple flly-tying vise,whip finish or some over hand knots, 2 minutes,and you are all set.


Our artificial shrimpdoes the same thing as your teaser fly.


----------



## steelhead

I was recently at your web-site earlier in the week. The pomp rigs and such are pretty darn good. Are your swimming jigs the same as Doc's Goofy jigs?? Your hook-eye orientation seem to to be 90 degrees off from Doc's.


----------



## Joshua's Jigs

> *steelhead (11/9/2008)*I was recently at your web-site earlier in the week. The pomp rigs and such are pretty darn good. Are your swimming jigs the same as Doc's Goofy jigs?? Your hook-eye orientation seem to to be 90 degrees off from Doc's.


Our new swimming jig


----------



## steelhead

Nice ... I'm gonna have to get some. Have you guys considered selling swivel jigs? They look like they would be pretty effective on pomps too.


----------



## Joshua's Jigs

Do you mean like the ball jig with a swivel to the treble hook?


----------



## Joshua's Jigs

> *steelhead (11/15/2008)*Nice ... I'm gonna have to get some. Have you guys considered selling swivel jigs? They look like they would be pretty effective on pomps too.


 P.M. me your name and addy and I'll drop a couple in the mail to ya.

James


----------



## Joshua's Jigs

This is a testing unit, was just playing with the colors. Available colors will be all solid. (Pompano) Yellow with bucktail and flash tied in, (Pompano, Mack) White with white bucktail and silver flash tied in, and (Pompano) Pink with pink bucktail and pink flash tied in.


----------



## Joshua's Jigs

Update: here are the three colors available.


----------



## konz

Cool looking jigs......would you use a slow retrieve with them or a fast retrieve and let them fall?


----------



## Joshua's Jigs

slow retrieve with short fast jerks for pompano and a faster retrieve with long drops for macks.

James


----------



## jigslinger

I would think you'd need to clip the hair on those hooks a little closer.

This is my favorite color


----------



## Joshua's Jigs

Since Macks like these jigs too, we keep the dressing a little longer. And for those that will use them for pompano, well the dressing is very easy to cut shorter.


----------



## Turbow

So are these pompano rigs that much more effective than a standard "fish-finder" type rig?


----------

